# How do you train your dog?



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

What method do you use to train your dogs? 

Positive Reinforcement (rewarding good behaviour)

or

Physical Correction (punishing bad behaviour)


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> What method do you use to train your dogs?
> 
> Positive Reinforcement (rewarding good behaviour)
> 
> ...


Mostly Positive Reinforcement but he gets a stern no for things like leg humping (just hit puberty!) and trying to steel from tables. Also use words like "no bite" for lead and arm chewing (has a thing for sleeves and ankles)


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

We give ours lots and lots of praise when they get it right.


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

def being postive, even though we get through so many packets of treats cos whenever I say good girl to the pup Sandy comes running too and I feel guilty if she dont get a treat even though she hasn't done anything 

but she gets a firm no just as often as she gets a treat.....still a chancer at the mo lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> We give ours lots and lots of praise when they get it right.


Same here, positive reinforcement all the way! 

Obviously we use the "no" command to stop them doing naughty things but they get rewarded for following the command so I consider that positive reinforcement also.


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

When I tell arch to stop doing something and he does I say "good boy" all happy and excited and he always looks at me and grins from ear to ear! 
I know some people say that you should ignore bad behaviour, but what about when you dogs doing something danagours to itself or others. 
Arch can be a terror for grapping at my trouser legs, if I say anything he would trip me up, like wise when we hadn't had him long my dad was sharping knives in the kitchen - he jumped at them! scared the hell out of us - he soon learned "no" and "off" though


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Same here, positive reinforcement all the way!
> 
> Obviously we use the "no" command to stop them doing naughty things but they get rewarded for following the command so I consider that positive reinforcement also.


same here,,, i also use a stern NO!!! when hes naughty,,,but i do mainly use treats and play time to train.


----------



## Boccia Boy (Mar 24, 2008)

We keep it as positive as possible  but u gotta lay down the law cant let um get away with murder!!!! but no hitting!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

i beat mine to a pulp


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> i beat mine to a pulp


I tried that but it didn't work so I went with positive reinforcement instead!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I tried that but it didn't work so I went with positive reinforcement instead!


LOL u know im joking  im bored...was afta some action 

are ya appearing ofline alan???? invisable mode like??


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL u know im joking  im bored...was afta some action


Oh aye?  I think you're on the wrong forum!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Oh aye?  I think you're on the wrong forum!


LOL yer i think i am


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Positive reinforcement and tons of treats


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hopefully you know who won't see this post and give us another essay!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Gemma83 said:


> Hopefully you know who won't see this post and give us another essay!


I can't think who you mean??


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I can't think who you mean??


i could tell ya


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Gemma83 said:


> Hopefully you know who won't see this post and give us another essay!


Oh god yeah, wait for it, We'l all be told what we SHOULD be doing and how what we ARE doing will create future problems!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Who ya on about???????


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Cant say or they'l get upset and have a paddy


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

garryd said:


> i could tell ya


Do tell garry, I know you won't mess around! 

Thought I knew but not so sure now!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Nowt like someone throwing a freggy to liven the place up a bit


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Do tell garry, I know you won't mess around!
> 
> Thought I knew but not so sure now!


Sorry Alan ,cant risk the ban for your craving some action! actually the person in question can be a very nice lady


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

garryd said:


> Sorry Alan ,cant risk the ban for your craving some action! actually the person in question can be a very nice lady


Probly can when she's not on her soap box!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh right not the person I was thinking of then!


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

oh dear I think I started something - sorry alan for thread hogging!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Gemma83 said:


> oh dear I think I started something - sorry alan for thread hogging!!!


It's not a problem so long as someone tells me who they're on about!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

omg stop beating around the bush and say sallyanne 

or am i wrong ????


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

her real name is Beetlejuice 
say her name 3 times and she will appear


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> omg stop beating around the bush and say sallyanne


I thought sallyanne was all for the positive approach to training!?!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> omg stop beating around the bush and say sallyanne
> 
> or am i wrong ????


i dident think we was on about Sallyanne,i thought we was on about Bullybreeds great mate Nina Cole


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

I wernt talking about sallyanne I was talking about **** ****


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> omg stop beating around the bush and say sallyanne
> 
> or am i wrong ????


Thats so not who I was thinking!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

garryd said:


> i dident think we was on about Sallyanne,i thought we was on about Bullybreeds great mate Nina Cole


.........


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

nina cole??? 

oooo yes i seeee shes the dog trainer woman..sally is the breeder issue one


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

garryd said:


> i dident think we was on about Sallyanne,i thought we was on about Bullybreeds great mate Nina Cole


That's who I thought you were on about! 



Gemma83 said:


> Thats so not who I was thinking!


I was thinking of someone else too, think we are on the same page anyway!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Im going to get the blame for this these posts now and I didnt even start it! 


am I bovvered.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

garryd said:


> i dident think we was on about Sallyanne,i thought we was on about Bullybreeds great mate Nina Cole


touchy


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Im going to get the blame for this these posts now and I didnt even start it!
> 
> am I bovvered.


LOL im gonna be watchin when ya do


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL im gonna be watchin when ya do


Dont blame ya


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

bullbreeds said:


> Dont blame ya


hahaha 

funny enuff....i like nina


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> funny enuff....i like nina


Me too and sallyanne! Don't think that's who Gemma was getting at tho!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Me too and sallyanne! Don't think that's who Gemma was getting at tho!


well it wernt me  coz im so good


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> well it wernt me  coz im so good


PMSL, that's the funniest thing I've heard in ages!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> well it wernt me  coz im so good


wooow i see somebodys learned how to use her new smilies


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

sorry wireless is playing up, had to change rooms and reset it!
I wasn't thinking of Nina either!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Gemma83 said:


> sorry wireless is playing up, had to change rooms and reset it!
> I wasn't thinking of Nina either!!!


I think I know who you were on about Gemma LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

tashi said:


> I think I know who you were on about Gemma LOL


Is it a male?


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

I thought the person called "_____" who wrote a really annoying essay called "____ ____ _____ __________" hadn't been on a while, just noticed they were here today!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Gemma83 said:


> I thought the person called "_____" who wrote a really annoying essay called "____ ____ _____ __________" hadn't been on a while, just noticed they were here today!!


ok perhaps I didnt know then LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Gemma83 said:


> I thought the person called "_____" who wrote a really annoying essay called "____ ____ _____ __________" hadn't been on a while, just noticed they were here today!!


Well that doesn't help much!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Well that doesn't help much!


omg just say the damn name 

its makin me ave an headache thinkin who shes on about


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't want to say the name as I don't want to upset people! 

But any one remember Rebalancing the pack structure?????


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Gemma83 said:


> I don't want to say the name as I don't want to upset people!
> 
> But any one remember Rebalancing the pack structure?????


oooooooooooooo yessssss i rememba 

was it kelly or someone lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Karen aka muppet! 

I thought you meant someone else!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Karen aka muppet!
> 
> I thought you meant someone else!


LOL i knew it started wiv "k"


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL i knew it started wiv "k"


I don't think she'll come here to comment as she either thinks we are muppets or she pities us! We aren't worth her time!


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

I can't think of anyone else in the doggy section quite as bad as that!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Gemma83 said:


> I can't think of anyone else in the doggy section quite as bad as that!!


Why can think of someone as bad as that in another section???


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Do I know her?? Do I want to know her??

and just to add I really like Nina and Sallyanne


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Jo P said:


> Do I know her?? Do I want to know her??


Make your own mind up: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/3473-rebalancing-pack-structure.html


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Why can think of someone as bad as that in another section???


Just about to say no as i don't go in them much, but yes theres one person there I can think of too!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Gemma83 said:


> Just about to say no as i don't go in them much, but yes theres one person there I can think of too!!!


Come on then while we are naming and shaming!


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't like being mean, had someone be mean to me on here today!


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

Gemma83 said:


> I don't like being mean, had someone be mean to me on here today!


should have told me i would have give em a good slap


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Gemma83 said:


> I don't like being mean, had someone be mean to me on here today!


gemma is on about me cos I am that horrible person


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> should have told me i would have give em a good slap


you'd better slap me then


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

She means HandsOnPaws and the other person she is refering to is MADgical-Animals? Or am I wrong?


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

tashi said:


> gemma is on about me cos I am that horrible person


lol! bet you don't have a nasty bone in your body!


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> She means HandsOnPaws and the other person she is refering to is MADgical-Animals? Or am I wrong?


OMG are you stalking me!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Gemma83 said:


> lol! bet you don't have a nasty bone in your body!


I do I got a couple - ones that I have broken and havent healed properly LOL


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

My god how did I miss that.

So glad I joined here to be amongst like minded Muppets


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Jo P said:


> My god how did I miss that.
> 
> So glad I joined here to be amongst like minded Muppets


hmmm wonder which muppets we are though


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Well I'm Miss Piggy thats for deffo



did you see your Welsh Puppy names Tashi??????


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Jo P said:


> Well I'm Miss Piggy thats for deffo
> 
> did you see your Welsh Puppy names Tashi??????


no i missed those have to go and look for them !!!

and I guess I am in the running for miss piggy as well LOL


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

tashi said:


> gemma is on about me cos I am that horrible person


i can slap ya if ya want


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> i can slap ya if ya want


wear me wellies and dont forget me soft skin


----------

